# Renaissance Court or Marriott Town Hall in London?



## wa.mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Help!  We are trying to plan a trip to London for our family of five.  We have 3 kids ages 8-15.  We're planning on using a marriott points package, and have narrowed it down to Renaissance Chancery court or Marriott Town Hall.  Which do you think would be better for a family?  We'd be doing the usual tourist things - a few shows, museums, saying "hi" to the Queen LOL.  I'm not familiar with London and don't know which hotel would be more central to the things kids might be interested in.

thanks!


----------



## Art (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't really comment on the hotel choice.

However, something that we found on the eating side might be of interest.  Pubs  frequently turned out to be a less expensive place to eat.  However, the catch is that because of UK liquor laws, children of any age are not permitted in many pubs.  Once pub we were in they ejected a couple with a baby.  

Just something to keep in mind when you walk past a pub advertising a great deal on fish and chips.

Art


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 28, 2008)

wa.mama said:


> Help!  We are trying to plan a trip to London for our family of five.  We have 3 kids ages 8-15.  We're planning on using a marriott points package, and have narrowed it down to Renaissance Chancery court or Marriott Town Hall.  Which do you think would be better for a family?  We'd be doing the usual tourist things - a few shows, museums, saying "hi" to the Queen LOL.  I'm not familiar with London and don't know which hotel would be more central to the things kids might be interested in.
> 
> thanks!



I have not stayed in either hotel, but I'm pretty familiar with the locations.  The Marriott Town Hall Hotel beats the Renaissance location hands down for a family with children.  The Bloomsbury location for the Renaissance with the exception of the British Museum will be dead for children.  Go for the County Hall to be closer to the main sites.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## tlsbooks (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Town Hall but we stayed at the Renaissance two years ago.  It is a beautiful hotel - the Renaissance chain is considered a step up from Marriott.  The rooms are quite large for European hotels.  We put 4 kids in one, including 2 teens, and they weren't cramped at all.  The one thing we found odd was that there were no electric plugs in the bathrooms.

I found the location to be fine.  The Holborn tube stop is half a block from the hotel and from there, you can get to anywhere in London that you would want. 
If you stay there, check out Sir John Sloan Museum just around the corner.  He designed his home to be a showcase for his huge collection of statues and paintings, including the sarcophagus of Ramses II.


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Feb 29, 2008)

*I assume you mean Marriott County Hall?*



wa.mama said:


> Help!  We are trying to plan a trip to London for our family of five.  We have 3 kids ages 8-15.  We're planning on using a marriott points package, and have narrowed it down to Renaissance Chancery court or Marriott Town Hall.  Which do you think would be better for a family?



With kids I would go with County Hall.   There's a grassed 'park' area outsied for them to let off steam with swingsets etc for younger ones.  If you are there in the summer you can buy ice creams from vondors there.   We were there in june and there were several mini attractions for kids right outside the hotel in the evenings - entertainers, mini go-karts etc.
The hotel overlooks the river, with a great view of Big Ben and is right next to the London Eye.


----------



## JimG (Feb 29, 2008)

Art said:


> Can't really comment on the hotel choice.
> 
> However, something that we found on the eating side might be of interest.  Pubs  frequently turned out to be a less expensive place to eat.  However, the catch is that because of UK liquor laws, children of any age are not permitted in many pubs.  Once pub we were in they ejected a couple with a baby.
> 
> ...



Sorry Art, I don't know when you were last in England, but  I can assure you that the vast majority of pubs are now very kid friendly.

When I was a child things were VERY different, kids under 14 were a definate no-no in any establishment that sold alchohol exept private clubs; 14 - 16 they could go in accompanied by an adult, with the adult able to purchase soft drinks. 16 - 18 they could go in unacompanied and purchase soft drinks.

Personally I am not in favour of the change and wonder whether the change in the laws has led to the current culture of "binge drinking" that now exists in this country.


----------



## rschallig (Feb 29, 2008)

wa.mama said:


> Help!  We are trying to plan a trip to London for our family of five.  We have 3 kids ages 8-15. . .



One suggestion. Consider an upgrade to include access to the concierge level. Refreshments, breakfast etc for five could save you a small fortune compared to eating out. London is expensive, especially with our dollar now. Have a great trip.
Regards, Bob


----------



## voyager1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I just returned from our second stay at Chancery Court.  If you are a Marriott Gold Elite member (or higher) or can upgrade to Concierge level you will be in for some significant savings.  I traveled with my Son and DIL and they have an extensive continental breakfast (including cappuccino, espresso, meats, cheeses and several varieties of smoked fish).  They serve a late afternoon snack and at night they have an incredibly decadent selection of desserts.  Complimentary water, juice, coffee, tea and soda are available all day.  We saved a substantial amount on food, which is outrageously expensive in the U.K.) by eating just one meal out per day.  There is a Sainsbury's (grocery) a half block away across from the Holborn tube entrance.  It's easy walking distance to Piccadilly Square, the Theatre district and the British Museum (a several day venture in itself).

The play area for kids around County Hall does sound good, but you will have quick access to everywhere from Chancery Court.  Be sure you purchase an Oyster Card for the tube.  As a side note the tube goes directly from Heathrow to High Holborn station (45 minutes) and the cost was only around $6.00 apiece.  We used it both directions and it was quicker than a taxi and substantially less expensive.


----------



## Armada (Mar 2, 2008)

I've stayed at most of the Marriott properties in Central London and I'll give you my usual advice.

If you want luxe, go to the Chancery Court.  The Holburn tube station about 100yd from the front entrance has two lines for convenience and one goes all the way the Heathrow.  There are is not much within walking distance of the hotel except the British Museum.  Covent Garden is a reasonable walk.  Food possiblities in the area are minimal.

If you want location and will be in London for 4 days or less as a first time visitor, I'd suggest County Hall.  There are several major attractions within an easy walk.  The tube station is across the bridge toward Parliament and you might to consider paying to upgrade to a river room.  It is a great view!  Food opportunities are rather limited here also.

If you are going to be there longer, you might want to consider Grosvenor Square.  The tube station is very close by and although it has only one line, you would be within one stop of four other lines.  The big advantage here is the shopping and neaby 'reasonably priced' restaurants. I keep mentioning food, but do not underestimate the cost of eating in London.  For your group, you are looking at least $200, but probably closer to $300 per day for food.


----------



## wa.mama (Mar 5, 2008)

voyager1 said:


> I just returned from our second stay at Chancery Court.  If you are a Marriott Gold Elite member (or higher) or can upgrade to Concierge level you will be in for some significant savings.  I traveled with my Son and DIL and they have an extensive continental breakfast (including cappuccino, espresso, meats, cheeses and several varieties of smoked fish).  They serve a late afternoon snack and at night they have an incredibly decadent selection of desserts.  Complimentary water, juice, coffee, tea and soda are available all day.  We saved a substantial amount on food, which is outrageously expensive in the U.K.) by eating just one meal out per day.  There is a Sainsbury's (grocery) a half block away across from the Holborn tube entrance.  It's easy walking distance to Piccadilly Square, the Theatre district and the British Museum (a several day venture in itself).
> 
> The play area for kids around County Hall does sound good, but you will have quick access to everywhere from Chancery Court.  Be sure you purchase an Oyster Card for the tube.  As a side note the tube goes directly from Heathrow to High Holborn station (45 minutes) and the cost was only around $6.00 apiece.  We used it both directions and it was quicker than a taxi and substantially less expensive.



Thanks everyone.  Do you know if the Gold Elite upgrades can be done with a points package?  Is there a concierge floor at the Town Hall also?  Any recommended rooms at either place, as I suspect room sizes vary greatly.  Big help, all of you.


----------

